
Top 5 tips to become a productive student entrepreneur - transburgh
http://www.college-startup.com/college/top-5-tips-to-become-a-productive-student-entrepreneur/
======
steve
> I've proved to myself that it's entirely possible to have decent grades, a
> healthy social life, run your own business, and get ample rest X all during
> your college years.

Being in a startup completely destroyed my social life. Also, soon I will
begin to feel the full effect of passing up the best opportunities for
building a relationship with a good woman.

Perhaps if I had funding then it could have been a little better, maybe not.
Having to do the very best in anything is very expensive.

Oh, and you're majoring in painting? Man, I really wish I had that luxury.
(seriously, I'm not trying to talk down.)

------
paulgb
I'm a bit skeptical about this - the about page doesn't make it clear what
actual startup the author is involved in if any.

Edit: Now I am even more skeptical about them -- they are selling blog posts
(here: <http://www.college-startup.com/products/>).

------
zaidf
6\. Straight As in college didn't make anyone a good entrepreneur.

